# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Pulido inaugura las instalaciones de suministro de agua

## Embalses

*Pulido inaugura las instalaciones de suministro de agua*

                                                   12/11/2008 JOSE MARIA LUQUE




La localidad castreña del Llano del Espinar, situada en la Sierra de Montilla, dejará atrás sus problemas de abastecimiento de agua tras la puesta en marcha de una nueva instalación que recorre los 8 kilómetros que median entre El Llano y la Cuesta de la Bernardina, donde se encuentran los depósitos de agua de Montilla. 
 El presidente de la Diputación Provincial, Francisco Pulido, inauguró ayer por la tarde las nuevas instalaciones y destacó la importancia del proyecto, que ha supuesto un coste de 573.000 euros aportados exclusivamente por la institición provincial. 
 El Llano del Espinar ha venido utilizando agua de captación propia. Su mala calidad, sin embargo, a causa del exceso de nitratos, ha recomendado la utilización del agua de los depósitos de Montilla procedentes del pantano de Iznájar. 
 Pulido ha hecho hincapié en la dificultad que ha supuesto la existencia de un desnivel de 250 metros, el mayor de la provincia, lo que ha obligado a instalar una estación de bombeo para conducir el agua hasta los usuarios de El Llano.

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=444011

----------

